# My new adult comic.



## Oregon Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I was never too fantastic with introductions, especially when it comes to not giving out my actual name... So allow me to get straight to the point.

I have made an adult comic which I am posting here on FA.

Its a psyco thriller porno.

So enough jab, here it is.
And in case I didn't make it clear enough.

NOT SAFE FOR WORK
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3044449/

Thanks in advance for checking out my work.
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2009)

Kay maybe I will look.

EDIT: needs work.


----------



## Oregon Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

Well thank you for the constructive criticism. I'll make a note of that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2009)

okay simply stated: most readers do not enjoy pencil style work as its hard to read especially on the image size, Its hard to read, and hard to get into, That's all.


----------



## Oregon Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

You didn't need to validate yourself, I understand my own short comings just fine. 

But I really do appreciate you taking the time to make an additional comment on a work you have already dismissed. Thats some real soul right there bud, something one can only expect from a true pal.

I knew there would be legibility problems from the get go, I will just have to rectify it in the futre by using typographic characters rather than my own writing.

In my defense of my own work, I did write it in ink as opposed to pencil, which was a much darker shade.

Once again thank you for your time and effort.

Yours,
 O.panda


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2009)

*shrug* at least i bothered to reply to your thread chap  

Peace out. 
~Ace.


----------



## Oregon Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

Let me break it down for you:

Thanks.


----------

